# Klick bei Link geht nicht mehr



## Zyberion (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo...

Also ich hab es sei tneustem das wenn ich eine Zeitlang im Internet bin oder einfach nur so am PC arbeite das das klicken von Links nicht mehr geht.

Beispiel tutorials.de ich kann alles machen. Inerhalb der Seite.
Aber wenn ich zumbeispiel aufeinen Link klicke den wer in einen Beitrag gepostet hatder auf eine andere Seite führt oder einfach nur innerhalb tutorials.de zu einem anderen Beitrag weist, passiert GAR NICHTS. Kann klicken was ich will.
Erst bei einem Neustart gehts wieder.
Woran kann das liegen?

Sehr grosses Danke im Vorraus....


----------



## Sergo (5. Mai 2004)

Hmm,..ist ja komisch,..vielleicht hängt es ja von deiner Firewall ab !? Schalte die mal aus (falls du eine hast) und probiers noch mal aus !


----------



## gothic ghost (5. Mai 2004)

moin,
hört sich irgenwie nach Mäuseschaden/Treiber/Konflikt an.
Was für eine hast du denn ?


----------



## Norbert Eder (5. Mai 2004)

Mir ists vor kurzem auch so gegangen. Allerdings nicht nur beim Browsen, sondern auch wenn ich Scrollbars betätigt hab etc. War die Maus hinüber.

Check mal mit AdAware usw. Könnte durchaus was im System versteckt sein. Firewall tipp ich mal nicht, da würdest nämlich ne 404er bekommen.


----------



## Zyberion (5. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Norbert Eder _
> *Check mal mit AdAware usw. *



Also ne Firewall hab ich nicht.

Was meinst du mit dem AdAware? Meinst du ganz normal Treiber schauen?
Also angenommen es liegt echt am Treiber....das die Mausnichtmehr richtig funktioniert....könnte es dann auch was damit zutun haben das bei meiner Tastatur die LEERTASTE nicht mehr richtig geht...der PC ignoriert die des öfteren einfach...

Also Tastatur und Maus sind Nagelneu....
Die waren beimeinem HP-PC dabei.
Ich werde mich heute mal um neue Treiber kümmern. Falls esdendaran liegt.


----------

